# Upgrading To 3 Tap Font



## donburke (6/9/10)

I have one of the kegerators readily available on ebay, and it has served me well over the last year and a half

it can fit 3 kegs, but i only use 2 because i only have a 2 tap font

i want to replace the font with a 3 tap version,

on ebay, i have seen these ;

Option 1 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Beer-Bar-Home-B...=item1e5de98f50

Option 2
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Triple-Three-Draugh...=item4aa45db35c

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with either of these and can recommend one over the other

thanks


----------



## OzBeer_MD (6/9/10)

donburke said:


> I have one of the kegerators readily available on ebay, and it has served me well over the last year and a half
> 
> it can fit 3 kegs, but i only use 2 because i only have a 2 tap font
> 
> ...



In the next week or so I plan to add a third tap to my current font. Got the bits, just need to pull it all apart and make the hole. 

I started with a single tap Keg Mate font (came with the fridge) and got the current 2 tap font on eBay. I think it is a Keg King font. There is a big difference in quality! The Keg Mate tower is made of thicker, better quality metal.


----------



## Crusty (6/9/10)

donburke said:


> I have one of the kegerators readily available on ebay, and it has served me well over the last year and a half
> 
> it can fit 3 kegs, but i only use 2 because i only have a 2 tap font
> 
> ...




I think you should contact the sellers of these 3 tap fonts.
I spoke to the guy from gokegging & he stated the 3 tap font he sells, won't fit on the kegerators without modification. They are designed to fit on top of a bar. Apparantly the font is a larger diameter than what's on the kegerators.
Not too sure about the second link seller.

Crusty


----------



## donburke (14/9/10)

Crusty said:


> I think you should contact the sellers of these 3 tap fonts.
> I spoke to the guy from gokegging & he stated the 3 tap font he sells, won't fit on the kegerators without modification. They are designed to fit on top of a bar. Apparantly the font is a larger diameter than what's on the kegerators.
> Not too sure about the second link seller.
> 
> Crusty



some feedback ....

i ended up buying this one

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Triple-Three-Draugh...=item4aa45db35c

delivery was quick, fit straight on,

the taps are quite good, spring loaded

works fine and now i have 3 different beers on tap !!!


----------



## WarmBeer (3/5/12)

Digging up an old thread, as I have a similar problem.

I have a Kegmaster Series 3, which fits 3 kegs inside nicely, but only has a 2 tap font.

I have checked the Triple Tap font at Keg King, and they're the same diameter as the dual tap font currently fitted.

Has anybody had any experience with, or thoughts about, drilling another hole in the current font in order to be able to fit that third tap?


----------



## Fourstar (3/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Has anybody had any experience with, or thoughts about, drilling another hole in the current font in order to be able to fit that third tap?




Could be done id say if you were willing to permanently damage your font. Also isnt the height of the 3 tap towers slightly taller to accommodate the tap squeezed in between?

Ive just ordered 3 perlicks and will attempt to mount these on the current shanks (if they actually fit, I've heard they may not).

If they don't, no biggie. I was planning on going 100% stainless from keg to faucet anyway. Assuming replacement stainless shanks fit the current tower (you would hope the OD of the shank/ID of the tower hole is a standard) it should be a simple bolt on approach.

My original plan was to buy a 100% stainless dorado 3 tap tower from the US and swapover the taps with perlicks and sell off the stainless taps. Secondary and cheaper option was to buy the blank three tap tower from kegking and then the 3x SS shanks and 3x SS perlicks from the US.

You're looking at a saving close to $220 bucks for the cheaper option (shipping prices included). Once you sell off the stainless dorados you might recover 100 bucks if you're lucky. Personally I'd probably save them for the 2tap font, make that up and sell it as a complete set or use it on a portable setup.


----------



## mikec (3/5/12)

Call Kee at Keg King and order from him directly.
You want the triple font, and an extra tap. There's a few taps so ensure you get the same as you have now.
I did this and I think it was not much more than $100 all up.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/5/12)

Fourstar said:


> Ive just ordered 3 perlicks and will attempt to mount these on the current shanks (if they actually fit, I've heard they may not).
> 
> If they don't, no biggie. I was planning on going 100% stainless from keg to faucet anyway. Assuming replacement stainless shanks fit the current tower (you would hope the OD of the shank/ID of the tower hole is a standard) it should be a simple bolt on approach.


I've just landed, but not picked up, 3 Perlick 545 PC (flow controlled) taps. I had heard that they should just fit onto the old shanks.

Might go check with Kee tomorrow regardless, as I need a gas refill anyway.

Buying a new font would be around $80, but then I get to keep my old font. I'm _now_ inspired to mount the old font onto the lid of my chest keezer. That would be 3 taps in the house, plus 2 taps in the brew shed. Win-win, imho!

Edit: Funny how one little letter can change the entire intent of a sentence.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (3/5/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I've just landed, but not picked up, 3 Perlick 545 PC (flow controlled) taps. I had heard that they should just fit onto the old shanks.
> 
> Might go check with Kee tomorrow regardless, as I need a gas refill anyway.
> 
> Buying a new font would be around $80, but then I get to keep my old font. I'm not inspired to mount the old font onto the lid of my chest keezer. That would be 3 taps in the house, plus 2 taps in the brew shed. Win-win, imho!


You're on the right track. The Perlicks do fit strait on (I have done this). And keg king do sell the font etc to go from 2 to 3 taps (i have done this also).


----------



## Fourstar (3/5/12)

This is good to know regarding kegking shanks to perlick adaptation however in an attempt to keep my whole set-up sanitary, I really want to see what the shanks are like once I strip one of the taps down on my kegerator. Considering they come from China i can only cross my fingers and hope the workmanship is up to scratch but i wont hold my breath.

One thing i know for sure, for the sake of an extra $29~ a shank landed to compliment the perlicks i ordered, I can potentially turn my kegerator system to a three tap 100% stainless contact set-up. 

Turns out I can do the whole thing for just less than $300 bucks including beer lines and throw in some tap soothers to boot. I would have happily shopped local if the prices were this competitive. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (27/1/13)

Digging this up for ideas.

I'm looking for a font that would go on a near future kegerator tbp from CB.

Now, I know Ross sells good 3 tap towers. I've been eyeing off 3 tap cobra fonts and a 3 tap t-tower font on eBay as well.

Anyone installed either a cobra font or a t-bar font on their kegerator care to shed some light on how it went?
I like the look of the 3 tap chrome plated cobra, the t-bar is insanely cheaper. So hard to choose.

PS: forgot to ask Ross, but anyone knows if he does cobra fonts too? All eBay sellers are Aussie based so I don't expect a price difference.


----------



## pk.sax (27/1/13)

Hellooooooo. Anybody out there?


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (27/1/13)

Not exactly what you are after but, I have a kegerator. I went with a 3 font tower (no T) on evilbay and 3 flow control taps from king keg. All works well. What is the cost of the setup you are looking at?? 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## pk.sax (27/1/13)

Well, 499 for fridge, 195 +del for cobra font. T-bar I lost out on.
Taps I got, would need to get shanks/adapters for cobra font. Prolly get them from Ross.

I still have all the little bits from my keezer, just need the fridge, tower and tap connectors. BBB, could you link me the tower you ended up using? I saw cheaper towers on eBay but all the reported angst about the original towers the kegerators come with have me concerned.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (27/1/13)

Sorry - just looked it up - got the lot from King Keg.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## pk.sax (27/1/13)

Cheers mate. Thanks for trying. Will look into that option too.


----------



## Hippy (23/6/13)

practicalfool said:


> Well, 499 for fridge, 195 +del for cobra font. T-bar I lost out on.
> Taps I got, would need to get shanks/adapters for cobra font. Prolly get them from Ross.
> 
> I still have all the little bits from my keezer, just need the fridge, tower and tap connectors. BBB, could you link me the tower you ended up using? I saw cheaper towers on eBay but all the reported angst about the original towers the kegerators come with have me concerned.


Just bumping this as I'm toying with the possibility of putting a 3 way cobra font on my kegerator if it is possible without any major modifications.
PF did you ending up doing this and if so how did it turn out?


----------



## Malted (24/6/13)

I have a series 3 kegerator, 3 tap font from kegking. The taps are those spring loaded ABS jobbies which were good until my sister broke one (they don't much care for being pushed backwards). Perlick taps do not fit the font - the plastic stuff has been made with a different thread. Bugger.
Looked at a 3 way font from Andale, the threaded section is not long enough to go through the kegerator wall. Unsure what the heck to do now as I am not that keen on the ABS plastic taps.


----------



## tiprya (24/6/13)

I ordered a 'build your own' 3 tap tower from homebrewstuff.com

Pretty expensive, but wanted to do it right.


----------



## angus_grant (24/6/13)

Not sure which eBay fridge you are talking about but the one I got off eBay does not fit the CB 3-tap font by default. I had to remove the plastic fitting for the original tower and drill some mounting holes through the fridge and insulation waaaaahhhhhhh, I drilled very slowly but I was pretty sure there were no cooling lines.My fridge has an internal cooling plate like any of the cheap bar fridges.

So the base of the CB tower is bigger than the mount for the standard tower. I then got a tin sheet and cut up some big "washers" to spread the load across the insulation layer in the fridge. Lasted through a party where people were pouring their own beers. So I reckon if it can survive that, then it is a decent design.

And the final result:
3 Perlick flow-controls on my budget eBay fridge. Still need to work out some tap handles for it. Have 2 different sorts of budget handles on it. And my drip tray no longer fits properly as the base is larger.


----------



## pk.sax (1/3/14)

Resurrecting this one (came up in my search and turn out I've asked this question before!).

Well, current plan is to get the 3 tap cobra bradsbrew is offering and pair it on to a kegerator series 3. Has anyone installed a cobra font on their kegerator? Does it fit straight away or does it need modding? Also, does it stick out on the inside too much? - blocking a keg?


----------



## lukec (1/3/14)

I have the 3 tap cobra style font from keg king. You have to drill out the existing hole a little bit. Also the tails on the font from keg king needed to be cut a little shorter as they interfered with the kegs when you have 3 in the kegerator. I can put some pics up if you want to see how I set mine up.


----------



## pk.sax (1/3/14)

That would be ******* awesome mate. I could just about convince cocko to come over and pleasure you if you would put up pics.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/3/14)

Bearing in mind this one is a flooded font the cooling lines drop 22cm below the base plate.


----------



## snow_beast88 (2/3/14)

Hey guys, anyone know if anyone sells a 3 tap 'tee' font? I know keg king have a 4 tap model but I really need one with just the 3 taps. Thanks in advance. Beau


----------



## lukec (2/3/14)

There you go, notice I've cut the all the connections shorter to fit 3 kegs in


----------



## lukec (2/3/14)

Sorry read that wrong, andale sell 3 tap tee fonts, If your prepared to put another mortgage on the house 


lukec said:


> Keg king also sell 3 tap, mine is keg king one


Keg king also sell 3 tap, mine is keg king one 


snow_beast88 said:


> Hey guys, anyone know if anyone sells a 3 tap 'tee' font? I know keg king have a 4 tap model but I really need one with just the 3 taps. Thanks in advance. Beau


----------



## snow_beast88 (2/3/14)

Cheers Luke ill give them a buzz!


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/14)

Thanks like. Those pictures are worth a 100 words. Think I'll need to either make a spacer to go on top or cut those tubes like you have.

PS: cool bayonet Brad.


----------



## pk.sax (2/3/14)

Goddamit tony is set to not receive messages


----------



## snow_beast88 (3/3/14)

Is anyone running perlick 525ss taps on the triple cobra font as above? if I went down this road I just wanted to knoe if adaptors etc. were needed to fit them on correctly? cheers guys


----------



## tlarnold47 (26/4/14)

snow_beast88 said:


> Is anyone running perlick 525ss taps on the triple cobra font as above? if I went down this road I just wanted to knoe if adaptors etc. were needed to fit them on correctly? cheers guys


Yep, I'd also be keen to know if anyone has coupled perlick taps to one of these cobra fonts.


----------



## brewchampion (28/11/14)

Any one able to report how cool this KK cobra stays in summer?
Does the cold from the fridge get conducted quite well through the metal and metalic lines, without pumping water/glyclol through it?


----------



## digger (15/12/14)

tlarnold47 said:


> Yep, I'd also be keen to know if anyone has coupled perlick taps to one of these cobra fonts.


I'm in the same boat, looking at getting one of these setups for my kegmaster 3 fridge (using perlick flow control taps as well). guessing i'll have to cut a bit out to make the thread fit through too. Anyone who's done it got any comments/suggestions?


----------

